# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for December 2006



## KristinB (Jan 1, 2007)

*New*

Mango Tree Vacation Club at Calypso Plaza
Queensland, Australia
Review by: Derek Speer

Cedar Lake Country Resort and Equestrian Centre
Queensland, Australia
Review by: Wesley Bowles


----------

